# need web2py and redmine need update



## rill (Aug 30, 2012)

no web2py
http://www.web2py.com/

freebsd ports: redmine-1.3.1_1, need update
Latest stable releases:
    2.0.3 (2012-06-18)
    1.4.4 (2012-06-18)
http://www.redmine.org/


----------

